
Parallelism and concurrency need different tools (2013) - metmirr
http://yosefk.com/blog/parallelism-and-concurrency-need-different-tools.html
======
sanxiyn
HN discussion when it was fresh:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232)

pcwalton's top comment talks of std::par... Rayon is a distant descendant of
that code. Rust really came a long way.

